# Nochmal PC an Fernseher



## Klang (29. August 2003)

Hallo ehrenwerte User !

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage bzw. ein Problem...

Ich habe alles so angeschlossen und meinen Rechner so eingestellt wie Ihr mir geraten habt. Es funktioniert alles wunderbar. Ich habe ein kristallklares Desktop-Bild auf meinem Fernseher. Aber leider nur in SCHWARZ-WEISS... Wie bekomme ich mein Bild farbig?

Ich habe SVHS und SCART versucht... doch bei beiden Anschlussarten ist mein Bild nur grau...


----------



## danube (29. August 2003)

Schau mal hier im Forum nach und probier mal das Tool aus: http://tvtool.info/


----------



## eViLaSh (29. August 2003)

du kannst auchnoch bei den einstellungen irgendetwas mit PAL auszuprobieren! 

leider kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen wie das genau geht, weil ich grade selber keines vor mir sehe :-( 

ist grad rein ausm Kopf, auf jedenfall hats was mit der PAL und noch soner eisntellung zu tun

(hoff ich  )


----------



## Klang (29. August 2003)

MKeine Einstellungen sind auf PAL G gestellt...Das ist der europäische bzw. deutsche Standard... Daran kann es also nicht scheitern...trotzdem DANKE

Das TVTOOL habe ich auch probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Hat irgendjemand noch ne Idee?

Betriebssystem ist Win2000 und NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX 420...


----------

